# Suggestions for fleas.



## critterlady (Mar 20, 2014)

Not sure if I'm posting this in the right place, but here goes, Zeus is 5 1/2 months old, I have been treating him with Frontline Plus since about 8 wks old, I have been buying single doses from the vet because his weight changes so much, I recently noticed him scratching a lot and checked him, he has fleas! His next does of Frontline is due on Wednesday, but before I buy it I want to ask everyone's opinion on treatments that have been successful for them, I want to get this under control before it gets out of hand. I use K9 Advantix 2 on my chihuahua and had success with it in the past, but I noticed a couple fleas on him today. Someone recommended Sentinel to me, never used it before, but I'm willing to try anything. I treat my dogs for fleas every month and never miss a dose, but it seems like the stuff isn't working anymore, suggestions?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Skywalkers Mom (Oct 26, 2012)

Fleas can live and breed in entire home. Wash both dogs with flea soap. remove bedding and discard. Bug bomb your home.


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

I keep hearing everywhere that Frontline doesn't work anymore.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm hearing good stuff about Nexgard


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

jjk454ss said:


> I keep hearing everywhere that Frontline doesn't work anymore.


Me too. our vet even stopped selling it because of all the failure reports


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I never could get good results from Frontline myself, have been using K9 Advantix II for several years and it has worked on my 3 so far.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I've heard good things about the effectiveness of Comfortis. I'm still having good luck with Advantage II. Friends are having great results with Vectra 3D (from the vet, also gets ticks). 

We also use Wondercide on the yard.


----------



## griffinflames (Jun 2, 2014)

Perhaps you can give Sentinel a shot as an add-on (plus it'll act as a heart worm preventative to boot), because it doesn't do anything for adult fleas but will eliminate flea eggs so they don't propagate. I had my dog on it for a while with no problems. As one of the earlier poster pointed out, you're going to have to treat your whole house to get rid of the resident fleas. 

I think Frontline PLUS has always worked well for me in terms flea and tick prevention, as I have removed many dead/paralyzed ticks from my dog in the summer months and never saw any fleas on her, but I keep hearing there is huge regional variation to its effectiveness. Perhaps your local vet would have more suggestions as he/she would be more familiar with the area?


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Frontline plus has always worked well for me.


----------



## canyadoit (May 14, 2014)

Red ceder chips in bedding


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Make sure you wash all the pets in the house (btw, heard the original Dawn dishsoap works well How to Kill Fleas With Dawn Dishsoap: 11 Steps (with Pictures) ) and the house (I use those flea bombs, you can get good price on multiple cans at Home Depot/Loews) AND the yard if the dogs live mostly in the yard).


----------

